# Broadmoor 15 - add plow or blower?



## arrkerr

I've got a 90s Simplicity Broadmoor 15 with a manual trans. I'm not sure if the year it was made (any way to tell, nothing on the decals other than a serial)?.

My trusty wheel horse has a broken rod, so I'm looking at my options to move snow with the simplicity. All it has is a 44" deck. From what I've been able to turn up on google, it looks like i need some sort of under-body frame kit, and perhaps a lift kit of some sort, in addition to a plow or blower.

I've seen a number of simplicity blower attachments for sale locally, but I have no idea how to tell if it will fit my tractor.

I'm looking for any info on what it takes to hook up a plow or blower, how interchangeable they are between models, and what to look for when trying to find one to attach.

It may turn out that it is cheaper to just pick up another tractor that already has a blower, or just a stand-alone blower, than it is to add one to my tractor. Not sure what my tractor is worth. I'd like to make an educated decision. I'm not super happy about plowing with the tractor, given the shifter location and it being a manual - lots of going between high forward and reverse could be difficult / tiresome?

Thanks for any help / suggestions!


----------



## Christoph

I have a 1999 Simp. Broadmoor with 44" deck and 38" rotary plow. works great, up untill i blew a belt and had to run to fleet farm for a emergency replacement. has done well for me for about 4 yrs now. am in the process of fabing my own blade to mount to the rotary plow mount and will use the same lift lever. going slow now with the sub zero temps outside. the best place i found info. and parts blow-ups (pictures) was on the simplicity site, but since the take over by Briggs & Stratton, im not sure if they nixed that due to copy right crap (lawyers  ). any questions e-mail me: [email protected] later gator


----------

